# Code E36 - NH 8160



## MG Miley (May 2, 2020)

Just completed a transmission rebuild and I am now chasing a hydraulic lift issue. When I enter the diagnostics the highest priority code is E36. This code is not in the manual, any ideas?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy MG Miley, welcome to the forum.

I searched the internet and found an error code 36 pertaining to a different model NH tractor. No "E" in front of it. Judge for yourself if this is applicable to your tractor:

*"My book lists error code 36 as open circuit or short to ground on the dump valve coil."*


----------

